# Firefox 7 released



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

This one is supposed to dramatically reduce memory usage, 50% less than v4. Of course version 8 likely will come out in a month or 2.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Been running it for a while now. No problems and it is faster.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Trying it now. Chrome for Mac was nice and fast but had ... issues.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Marlin Guy said:


> Been running it for a while now. No problems and it is faster.


Good. Speed is supposed to be even better in 8. Memory really got to be an issue with tabs left open.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Firefox 8 will be released on November 8th. Source


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, since I was using 7 when it was Aurora and it was better than 6, I'm back. Chrome is just killing me lately. "Resolving proxy" for 30 seconds before loading a page...what a pain.


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

Mark Holtz said:


> Firefox 8 will be released on November 8th. Source


At this rate, The new year will launch with Firefox 10


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

So, I guess with all these new version numbers Firefox just went up and decided to mimic Chrome so they wouldn't look so far behind? I know at one point Chrome was on version '11' or something and Firefox was at like version 4.6.43 or something like that..

BTW - FF7 is pretty fast


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I didn't install it because I get the add-on notification that the Slingbox add-on (not the Dish version) isn't compatible. Anyone know if that is true?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I presume it's true, as always. Slingplayer plug-in compatibility always lags behind.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

phrelin said:


> I didn't install it because I get the add-on notification that the Slingbox add-on (not the Dish version) isn't compatible. Anyone know if that is true?


They can't test all add-ons all the time, so it's at your own risk. What I tend to do is make sure the version I have doesn't get overwritten, then d/l and test the new version if there's a key item I need to retain.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

SS-

You mentioned Chrome issues onna Mac? I use Chrome exclusively for DBStalk, DirecTV site, and my router login page.... but for little else, so maybe that's why I haven't had any problems.... that I can recall.....


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Four issues:

(1) Weird Java implementation. This is problematic for me with some of the applications I run.
(2) Won't stay the default browser for more than 3 reboots.
(3) Doesn't do well with older web servers. I have some printers I connect to that it can't display.
(4) Oddly, it is now impossible to rightclick on a subfolder in the bookmark bar. 

These seem like small things but they affect my daily routine more than you'd expect.


----------



## BosFan (Sep 28, 2009)

I was on FF exclusively for a time (okay except at work where IE is default because of th way some of the internal site are written) but lately all the upgrades and slowness issue with FF got to me. At this point I use a combination of IE, Firefox & Chrome depending on the site and what I need. It's a pain but it is what it is. At the moment I am liking Chrome's speed.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Four issues:
> (2) Won't stay the default browser for more than 3 reboots.
> (4) Oddly, it is now impossible to rightclick on a subfolder in the bookmark bar.


Mine stays the default, even after MANY reboots.... 
and
Rightclicking on the subfolders is working fine as well...

Win764bit

KC


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah, I think this is a Mac OS thing.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Well between one version having about three dozen sub-numbers or a new full version every couple of months, can you imagine if they handle DirecTV GUI?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Laxguy said:


> They can't test all add-ons all the time, so it's at your own risk. What I tend to do is make sure the version I have doesn't get overwritten, then d/l and test the new version if there's a key item I need to retain.


The developer needs to be testing with the released version, the beta version, and, if possible, the Aurora version.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Apparently the Sling folks now have an update. After I installed FF7 in its own directory and clicked on my Sling bookmark and the "watch" link, it went through the updated add-on install routine.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Meanwhile, I am browsing DBS Talk right now on Firefox 10 (aka Mozilla Nightly).


----------



## Huskie_2009 (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for the heads-up.

Version 6 is killing me. Having Facebook and Google+ up at the same time seems to go haywire and flood my connection. Hopefully 7 will be better.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

And sure enough... I got the notification tonight for Firefox 8 beta!


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

I just got the prompt and downloaded 8 beta as well.


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

I like version 7 over version 6


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

When I started Firefox 7 today, I got a message urging me to upgrade to version 7.1. I've downloaded it, but have not restarted yet so don't know what the issues were that prompted this new incremental release so quickly.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"Cholly" said:


> When I started Firefox 7 today, I got a message urging me to upgrade to version 7.1. I've downloaded it, but have not restarted yet so don't know what the issues were that prompted this new incremental release so quickly.


It was a bug where addons basically disappeared. That's the only fix for 7.01.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Every time they do a version upgrade I end up fighting the toolbars. Tabs on top(off), Norton(off), and bookmarks bar(on) won't save until I delete the preferences file over and over.
I hope 7 fixes this.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

It upgraded again - v7.01 Strange - it wouldn't accept Colorful Tabs addon one, but no problem on the other.


----------

